# Cavs @ Spurs | Game # 39 | 1/17/2008



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 39*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(20-18) @* *San Antonio** (25-11)*

_*Thursday, January 17, 2008*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *AT&T Center*, San Antonio, Texas










*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*​


> Nobody has been better late in games this season than LeBron James. Perhaps the superstar learned a lesson from his poor fourth-quarter play versus the San Antonio Spurs in last year's NBA finals.
> 
> James, coming off another clutch performance for the Cleveland Cavaliers, faces the Spurs for the first time since a subpar showing in the 2007 NBA finals as the teams meet at AT&T Center on Thursday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need this one. Bad. 

We get this we could go on a nice little streak, we have some easier games coming up. I have hope since we (surprisingly) have played well on Nat'l TV this year and Barkley trashing our team will prob motivate the troops.

We either win in a grind it out affair or Tony Parker destroys us and we lose by 25+.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm rooting for you guys tonight. I need/want all the Western Conference teams near the top of the standings to lose.

=)

Come on LeBron! Kick some Spurs ***!


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Its gonna be tough, but do-able...Im just curious as to what LeBron will do as an encore...hopefully its a fun one to watch...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Chuck: Boobie might not start but he plays the most minutes and finishes games


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Watching the Spurs, it's just obvious they have much higher IQ basketball players

Just the way they move and decide what shots to take, it's night and day. The only guys who move with a purpose on our starting group is Lebron and Z


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron nice power move there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Our offense is so bad with this starting lineup


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Hughes and Sasha are the worst backcourt in the NBA


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The only way we score with these starters is if Lebron scores or makes an assist. Sasha and Hughes just don't do anything out there: no jumpers, no cutting. Gooden is playing as braindead as I've seen him. Only Z earns the right of being called a starter out there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Imagine if we had Ginobili instead of Hughes :sigh:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need to make a run with our starters err bench vs there bench


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie!!! He's learning the reggie miller jumper flop lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is good at that step back shot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Terrible end to the quarter. We were right there within 3 and blew it.

Tim Duncan is incredible by the way. How did he block that shot and keep it in play? 

We need to stay within 5-6 so Lebron has a chance to get hot and take over in the 4th


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> The only way we score with these starters is if Lebron scores or makes an assist. Sasha and Hughes just don't do anything out there: no jumpers, no cutting. Gooden is playing as braindead as I've seen him. Only Z earns the right of being called a starter out there


These games highlight how bad our roster really is. The Spurs just have so much more talent, it's like watching Lebron play 1 on 3 every possession becaues they don't even bother defending some of our scrub players.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why are we defending Ginobli with Damon Jones?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Beautiful drive and kick by Boobie to AV


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Spurs play things cautiously by calling that time out. Bron was clapping from the bench.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The bench unit is playing GREAT defense.

I really am starting to think AV is the reason we are so good defensively. He is so good at taking charges and moving his feet it really closes up the lane


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice charge taken by AV there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boy ride this lineup!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

No Reggie, Larry CAN'T be that guy. How much evidence do you have to be smacked over the head with to be able to see that?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need to see more of the Z/AV frontline! It looks great out there


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think we have our bench. Now if we could solve the starting lineup. Boobie and Damon have good chemistry with Devin, Varejao. And Z gives the offense a focal point.

Now we just need one starter quality guard to play in the starting lineup, and we have a nice little team going.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that was a heck of a series for ball movement.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is BEAUTIFUL basketball! Is this our Cavs team??


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Where did Anderson get this jumpshot?!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Uh-oh here comes Larry. So much for floor spacing and ball movement


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

wow... not often do I get too watch these guys anymore. But man was our ball movement great with Larry on the bench.
I think me, mike brown, and everyone else have fallen in love with the Andy,LBJ,Devin,Boobie,Damon

I can't complain with this entire 2nd quarter.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I hope Tony's face is broken... Big Z really contesting shots - 2 blocks already..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn Parker ends the drought. Would have like to see us extend the lead further as you know the Spurs will come back.

That was the stretch of good basketball we needed to have a chance in this game. Great production by the bench unit there :clap2:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Its 1999 out there for Zydrunas

Are we the only team in the league that complains that our starting lineup is back in the floor?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

God Ginobli just hits such timely shots. Damn


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I guess if we had a big lead, we would blow it anyways quickly in the 3rd qtr. Better to be in a tight game


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Where is Sasha's mind... Has he had one good game since his contract signing?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good strip by Pavlovic, surprised Parker didn't get that call


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ginobli has single handedly kept the Spurs in this game


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

My dear god Sasha looks like a very lost player - hahah All I can remember is christmas day or new's year day or something and he had a tip dunk with his left hand against Miami. 

Can that be Sasha's only highlight in my mind...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man that's a damn foul on Bowen. You can't grab and hold like that


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Lebron is a big boy!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why is Bowen allowed to grab and hold so much??? No wonder he's on the all-defensive team

Great first half by the Cavs support players. Best basketball we've played all year


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

the PER for the first half for our bench. +12,17,13,14.... boobie,andy,devin,damon

I love our small unit - our big unit is just too slow and none moving.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, Bowen gets away with twice as much contact as everyone else in the league. It's rather sickening.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I love when the cavs get the ball to Lebron close to the basket


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn hopefully Lebron can shake it off. 

That's not good - man everytime we start playing well someone goes down with injury


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Crap


Didn't look like much - but its always those that hurt the worst. Or than again - it could have been fine and he was just working it for the foul and camera's after the play :whoknows:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If he's hurt it will be just like earlier in the year: right when we're playing well


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn there goes the season if he's seriously hurt


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Damn there goes the season if he's seriously hurt





Did anyone see Larry contest Tony's shot and then actually jump up over the rim and get the rebound. That was something special


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is still moving funny - not liking that


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, if only the Cavs had a true outside shooter.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

OMG!!! Sasha's shot and confidence is all over the place. That shot went out of the screen 25 foot arc, and barely hit the rim.


hahahaha - we had Kapono and we didn't want him.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Yeah, if only the Cavs had a true outside shooter.


Boobie and Damon?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden please get your head in the game.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Omish Paradice I mean Drew Gooden lacks basketball IQ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ginobli is just TOO GOOD

Just think Hughes prob makes twice his salary


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Ginobli is just TOO GOOD
> 
> Just think Hughes prob makes twice his salary


Hughes makes twice the salary of a lot of people.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Look at the energy from Lebron on defense

Gotta love that


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How come Bowen gets to handcheck? Isn't that against rules :shrug:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pick and "Roll?" ... cant larry just cut to the basket instead.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Pick and "Roll?" ... cant larry just cut to the basket instead.


I know, please drive the ball Larry. Your not a good jump shooter :azdaja:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes how about you TRY to at least drive to the basket once this game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dammit Lebron don't swing the ball to Hughes when you have a shot


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Tony Parker falls down in froint of Larry and he doesnt' budge to the basket.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden you are SO STUPID


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF is Gooden doing? he's such a moron


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gooden's ability to make dumb plays amazes me. 

Reggie doesn't realize that Lebron LET Parker get by him because he was measuring him up for the block. He does that all the time to small guards.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice to see James drive and the cut by AV. Spurs with the time out. I like seeing the driving and cutting. The Spurs usually don't let us get away with much of that.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

When is Marshall due back?

Could this be the reason why we can't / haven't / won't move Gooden? because then we have no back up post players.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> When is Marshall due back?
> 
> Could this be the reason why we can't / haven't / won't move Gooden? because then we have no back up post players.


Is Marshall still even on the team? He's been out for an awfully long time for a wrist problem. 

It's funny Gooden was doing great before AV came back. Ever since he's looked like crap. Talk about mentally weak


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Duncan is annoying he stares the refs down every play


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How is that not a foul?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Time to get starters err reserves in


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Parker goes goes paint to paint and scores. and Larry got blocked by Oxygen in the air.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Larry Hughes is heating up?

What did he do fart ?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron hitting his midrange is great for us. He should be fresh for the 4th quarter too


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AV is turning into a star....

Ginobli AGAIN. Damn it


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Do NOT pass it to Hughes for a jumpshot: dammit


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Duncan closing out in Hughes and he takes a 3 ball? You cant head fake a center and go to the hoop?

Could I close out on Larry and cut his dribble off?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ginobli just has a sense of when to hit momentum shots.

Cavs could have pushed up to 14+ and he comes down and drills a 3


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Duncan closing out in Hughes and he takes a 3 ball? You cant head fake a center and go to the hoop?
> 
> Could I close out on Larry and cut his dribble off?


He can't drive and finish


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great pass by LBJ


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

damn andy finish that... did anyone see Larry look at Duncan and just stand there instead of boxing out?

my dear god - we aren't playing on the streets of st. louis!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Handcheck handcheck handcheck handcheck


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Spurs are fired up. 

Going into the 4th up 8. Lebron has to continue to be confident with his midrange shot and stay away from the fadeaway 3's.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Handcheck handcheck handcheck handcheck


He knows the refs won't call a foul every time down the floor so he keeps hacking away


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

we will be ok... we stayed with Sasha and Larry the whole 3rd quarter... so we get our best out there for the final 12 minutes ;-)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Get someone else on Ginobli please - he will destroy Damon Jones


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

The floor spacing/energy is amazing with our "2nd - best"


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Put Lebron on Ginobli


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We look tired - or maybe thats Lebron...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Stay with your shot Lebron - can't back away from it. Spurs are giving it to him


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Stay with your shot Lebron - can't back away from it. Spurs are giving it to him


Our ball movement was great when Lebron was on the bench. He is the best player in the leauge no doubt, but he could move the ball just a bit better than we/he has in the past 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmmm not sure if I like the sub taking Lebron out. Hopefully he only sits for a min or two max


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ginobli is on the ground every play


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I would like Ginobili's game so much more if it weren't largely predicated on falling down. He's so talented, he doesn't need to do that crap.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

TERRIBLE court awareness there. Ugh.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Ginobli is on the ground every play


If Andy and Manu were on the same team we would have the best "floor cleaners" in the league.

Lebron still on the bench... 1.5 minutes is just enough


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We can't stop Ginobli whatsoever


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ginobili evidently is more of a superstar than Lebron. Or at least the fouls would indicate such.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

well poop


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, a bit of officiating disparity there. That's pathetic that Lebron can't get calls but Ginobili can blow his own whistle.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

MANU GETS THAT CALL EVERYTIME...Lebron should just be 6'8" 190lbs I guess...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WHERe is the FOUL????? 

Lebron gets ZERO respect. That's amazing


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> WHERe is the FOUL?????
> 
> Lebron gets ZERO respect. That's amazing


This is not the time for it, but Mike Brown instead of his "open-mouth i am confused look" he should get into an officials face and fight for his star.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm so tired of that crap. Lebron time to start flopping

He's the "face of the league" and can't get a foul call unless he's basically manhandled. If it's a touch foul on Lebron you can be sure they're not going to call it


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I would have no suggestions on how to stop this Spurs team. Parker/Manu will get too the rack whenever, we double Duncan someone has a great look. And if we don't double Duncan the best PF in the game has a great look. 

Maybe this is why they are so good.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's just bogus: you have to be blind not to see that and let away with Bowen get away with all that handchekcing


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

With as much as they study film, I can't imagine how the refs still fall for Ginobili's flops. Those are worse than defensive flops, IMO.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

hahah 42 minutes into the game and Bowen gets called with it.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

we have a big lineup agains them ... post someone up... blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great play by Parker

Finally Bowen gets called for his hacking


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks refs: that was about the tenth time Bowen has handchecked


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WTF was that


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Why is Larry in the game?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We just can't get the calls they do.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

BIG rebound by AV


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF? how is that continuation?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

they NBA sucks... fouls at the 3pt line and still an And1 layup...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that was some continuation. ugh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL what are these refs doing???


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs have to stay poised - we're still in it


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Why is Larry in the game?


Because there is no way Jones can keep with Hughes: freakin catch 20/20. I would try Devin Brown


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yup, officials can officially ruin a game.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

hahah - Reggie Miller needs to find another job


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why do they let Reggie Miller commentate Cavs games? Did he not see the complete lack of fouls being called on our end?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Miller better stop whining about Parker if he not going to say anything about Lebron getting roughed up w/o any calls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man that was a big play. These refs are just calling this game so inconsistently


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Because there is no way Jones can keep with Hughes: freakin catch 20/20. I would try Devin Brown


I agree


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Why do they let Reggie Miller commentate Cavs games? Did he not see the complete lack of fouls being called on our end?


Reggie is just still pissed that his sister can beat him one on one. And will take it out on anyone possible, today and always its the Cavaliers.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

spider pig spider pig does whatever a spider does..... Larry gay Larry gay does whatever a Larry gay wants


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Reggie is just still pissed that his sister can beat him one on one. And will take it out on anyone possible, today and always its the Cavaliers.


He always is really biased against the Cavs, and I don't know why. We sucked throughout most of his career.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need these FT's. Strong drive by LBJ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good defense gotta have a score here


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

post up ANDY


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron gets a call!!!!! Woohooo!!!!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Can anyone tell me when Lebron said " I am mr. fourth quarter" ?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great reb by Z! Huge play 

Spurs in the penalty the rest of the way. Keep attacking LBJ!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I ****ing hate the Spurs: whine away while they get away with the most crap in the NBA. They're just like the Pistons


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

why doesn't Gibson take that into the hoop ... ?????


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

GREAT DEFENSE by LBJ!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Can anyone tell me when Lebron said " I am mr. fourth quarter" ?


What? You're trying to tell me Reggie Miller isn't an ironclad source?

Hahahaha, and Reggie takes the side of the Spurs of course. What a clown.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

ohhh snap


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big shot Boobie!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Frickin Tony Parker always driving for layups

Need a score here


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ugh, goaltend


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

"Iceeee cold"


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie is ICE!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gibson!!!

After Bowen smacks Lebron in the face.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

thats a ****ing travel... are you kidding me???????


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We got away with one there...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Big shot by Lebron!!!

SHUT THE **** UP REGGIE!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What a horrible flop by Oberto


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is Reggie the whiniest commentator this side of Heinsohn?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah good D by Hughes there.

Can you shut up Miller: Oberto wasn't even square


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Parker misses a FT. Huge.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Cavs WIN!!!!!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Reggie get some braces and take a speach class - you ****ing retarded - I wonder if he wears a towel around his shirt to hold the slobber...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland wins! You can book this one to the Wine and Gold!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow what a bizarre ending

Terrible shot by Lebron there firing a deep 3 but Ginobli chucked a shot over 3 players


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes played good D there: i give him credit.

It still boggles my mind how much Bowen gets away with using his hands. Anytime someone tries to establish position he armlocks and grabs


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Lebron should punch Mrs. Miller in the vag and have her tell Reggie to shut up..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Reggie get some braces and take a speach class - you ****ing retarded - I wonder if he wears a towel around his shirt to hold the slobber...


LOL!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

BIG WIN!!! lebron with the gw shot.. wish he made that 3.. gibson with ANOTHER clutch 3.. and hughes partially blockin manus shot


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Reggie Miller was really unprofessional in this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice job on the win.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man that was kind of surreal. I honestly thought we would come up short down the stretch when the Spurs fought back and took the lead.

Thank God they didn't fall for that Oberto flop


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Reggie Miller was really unprofessional in this game.


lol yes - yes he was -

You think maybe Danny Ferry just laughed at him when he wanted to return a few years back and Miller has something against us?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why does every commentator in ESPN and TNT seem to go after Lebron? Miller doesn't mention at all that Lebron is the league leader in 4th quarter points. Doesn't mention the hacks and handchecking on James while he acts like Eva Longaria when someone breathes on Parker. Combine that with guys like Bucher, Bayless, and Barkley it becomes stupid


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

The spurs are the only team in the league lebron cant drive and have his way with because they rotate so well


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why does every commentator in ESPN and TNT seem to go after Lebron? Miller doesn't mention at all that Lebron is the league leader in 4th quarter points. Doesn't mention the hacks and handchecking on James while he acts like Eva Longaria when someone breathes on Parker. Combine that with guys like Bucher, Bayless, and Barkley it becomes stupid


Greatness attracts hate.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> The spurs are the only team in the league lebron cant drive and have his way with because they rotate so well


Blah it's more like half of it is Bowen gets called for about only 1 in 10 handchecks he does.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Kenny Smith calls it a flop like it was: good for him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> The spurs are the only team in the league lebron cant drive and have his way with because they rotate so well


It's Duncan mostly - he is allowed to get away with murder defensively at the rim and has amazing timing


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We win and still get no respect or chatter from these fools.

The only thing I watch is ESPN: First Take because you know Jay Crawford will stick up for anything Cleveland and will always be talked about.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Blah it's more like half of it is Bowen gets called for about only 1 in 10 handchecks he does.


The foul on bron was INSANE when it was a nocall(the play before parker got raked) but it was fair because they did not call the obvious foul on parker either so i guess the refs let them play..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Kenny Smith calls it a flop like it was: good for him


Yeah that was surprising. It looked like a charge at first glance cause Lebron had his head down, but on the replay Oberto was clearly flopping IMO


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why does every commentator in ESPN and TNT seem to go after Lebron? Miller doesn't mention at all that Lebron is the league leader in 4th quarter points. Doesn't mention the hacks and handchecking on James while he acts like Eva Longaria when someone breathes on Parker. Combine that with guys like Bucher, Bayless, and Barkley it becomes stupid


In fact, he only seemed to imply that Lebron struggles in the 4th quarter and he still has to prove that he can get it done in the 4th.

Either he's a biased *****, or he doesn't watch much basketball. Neither are particularly appealing.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I though AV had an absolutely terrific game on the boards and on offense. If we can add a guy like PJ Brown to throw in for man to man post D: our frontcourt would be complete


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> The foul on bron was INSANE when it was a nocall(the play before parker got raked) but it was fair because they did not call the obvious foul on parker either so i guess the refs let them play..


Lebron was hacked like 3 consecutive drives in a row with no call. Parker was also though so...Refs were just bad in general


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Quality win to keep us moving up. This was another game where the supporting cast stepped up and was counted.

Some sick blocks by Lebron on Parker too.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Yeah that was surprising. It looked like a charge at first glance cause Lebron had his head down, but on the replay Oberto was clearly flopping IMO


But you KNOW if Lebron was trying to draw a foul in that situation, they'd just be like, "Lebron has to know that they're not going to give him that call at the end of the game."


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Yeah that was surprising. It looked like a charge at first glance cause Lebron had his head down, but on the replay Oberto was clearly flopping IMO


Yeah if you look at the replay Oberto is not parrallel to the the basket where Lebron was going straight at the rim. Pretty clear it was a flop or block on that call


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I though AV had an absolutely terrific game on the boards and on offense. If we can add a guy like PJ Brown to throw in for man to man post D: our frontcourt would be complete


AV is a star in terms of impact. His numbers would be there if he started, 12/14 tonight with EXCELLENT D. 

Ferry better ante-up and resign him. I wonder when we can negotiate an extension


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If AV keeps this up our best lineup of AV, Z, Lebron, Boobie, and player X becomes very strong. We need to add a guy who can shoot and defend SG's and we'll be tough to beat


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Best bit of ignorant broadcasting on the night though was Reggie Miller continuing to go on and on about how the Cavs needed a dead shot shooter on the team. Like a.....(Gibson) Kapono. Or a ....(Gibson)Korver. Or....a...someone like those guys. But they'll have some of that when Donyell Marshall returns.

Was he not aware that Gibson is the third best shooter in the NBA? And Charles ripping Boobie because he's not starting...he's not starting because Larry Hughes sucks so bad, the most mitigating way we can play him is in the starting lineup so that we can at least have some semblance of scoring on our bench. And also Larry Hughes is such a baby he won't play off the bench with the intensity that Brown and Gibson bring. It's similar to why Gooden starts even though everyone knows Varejao is the better player.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Lebron James was -11 tonight on the floor... lol

our entire bench was +10 or more


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And Miller was harping all fourth quarter about how Lebron needed to make the big shot. And yet he made no deal at all out of it when Lebron did make it. Corny *** mother****er.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> If AV keeps this up our best lineup of AV, Z, Lebron, Boobie, and player X becomes very strong. We need to add a guy who can shoot and defend SG's and we'll be tough to beat


Yeah that's gotta be our fourth quarter lineup every night. I hate when Brown tries to pretend at Hughes playing the fourth. I'd rather player X be Devin or Damon than Larry.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Best bit of ignorant broadcasting on the night though was Reggie Miller continuing to go on and on about how the Cavs needed a dead shot shooter on the team. Like a.....(Gibson) Kapono. Or a ....(Gibson)Korver. Or....a...someone like those guys. But they'll have some of that when Donyell Marshall returns.
> 
> Was he not aware that Gibson is the third best shooter in the NBA? And Charles ripping Boobie because he's not starting...he's not starting because Larry Hughes sucks so bad, the most mitigating way we can play him is in the starting lineup so that we can at least have some semblance of scoring on our bench. And also Larry Hughes is such a baby he won't play off the bench with the intensity that Brown and Gibson bring. It's similar to why Gooden starts even though everyone knows Varejao is the better player.


Yup, the broadcasting crew displayed a startling degree of ignorance tonight. 

I mentioned the shooter thing when Reggie said it. It was really dumb. And I was telling my wife how stupid Charles sounded when he talked about Gibson not starting. Does he have any ability to evaluate players on his own? If he did, it would be plain to see that production is NOT the reason Larry is starting over Gibson. Sasha too.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

One thing that I really like about this game is that we beat the world champions and I didn't even think we played particularly well. 

That means our defense is really falling into form.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We're still a ways away from being able to beat a team like the Spurs in the playoffs with a championship on the line. But I do believe we are a starting quality wing player away from it.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Brandname said:


> One thing that I really like about this game is that we beat the world champions and I didn't even think we played particularly well.
> 
> That means our defense is really falling into form.


No question, we're playing much better defense. I'd love to see how many points/fg% we're allowing since our winning streak started but I'm too lazy to search for it. 

My guess would be in the mid 90s and a percentage in the low to mid 40s. Much better than the 100+/48% we were allowing at the beginning of the year.


----------

